# Coleman Powermate 5000 - 3 fixes



## OldMasterTech (Jul 25, 2014)

Acquired this unit from original owner who stated the engine ran great but no electrical output.

Brought home and pulled start but engine stopped hard and would not complete one full revolution. Pulled the head and split the block for a thorough inspection, found a heavy carbon deposit on the head & piston stopping it at TDC, also dried oil sludge in crankcase - dried and gooey but very clean.

















Cleaned block and reassembled but then no start - as you would have guessed no fuel - so tear down carb which was plugged solid and also cleaned fuel tank and filter.
Now engine purring along nicely, checked for 240 vac & 120 VAC but no output. Did a flash, still dead.
After checking diodes, capacitor & brushes/holders I started measuring windings. Got an open reading on the stator winding - close inspection reveals that the factory never soldered one of the two leads to the brush pad! The wire was placed in a small crimp area which loosened, overheated then burned off. I spliced in a new length of wire, secured it to the pad, soldered and dressed the pad. Success, 240 vac & 120 vac outputs fine!

















So for the price of a crankcase gasket and an oil change this unit runs like new!


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Good job. 

I pulled my generator, old school generac, from the trash. Only thing wrong was a broken spring on the brush - electrically. I had to clean the carb and there was a birds nest in the fuel tank to remove/clean.

Runs like a top now.


----------

